# Need some help guys!



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2009)

im thinking of making a few changes to my system...my budget is around rs.7500/-..
Sell away my Transcend 2X2GB ddr2 800HMz for rs.2300/-...not sure whether to sell it for that price or not, bought it exactly one year back(august 2008..and then get the corsair 2X2GB ddr2 1066MHz ram for around rs.7000/-...and an xbox 360 controller with that!

Or, sell my 8800GT 512MB ddr3(how much can i sell that for, this is one year old(august2008)..and add the 7000 to that and get a Zotac GTX 260 2, and will it fit in the NZXT alpha Cabinet??

an more suggestions, thanx in advance..


----------



## official (Sep 2, 2009)

Why do you want to sell your ram??? I dont think there is any need to get 1066 mhz.
they'll do fine.
Getting a joystick may be a good idea but if you have xbox 360. Dont try it on pc...you can get far better joysticks at affordable price.Your wish though

getting a new gfx is the most sensible out of all, and that too gtx260...
But remember you need two 6 pin molex power connector and 500watt psu for that.
upgrade only if you think you hav that psu.
8800gt is really a good gfx card. i hav that too and it still runs almost all games at 1280x1024
and decent settings.
if you are not in a hurry then wait for sometime so that amd releases something new.
Prices may come down as well (not too sure but may be). Upgrading gpu at the end of year ai'nt always a good idea.atleast wait for sep15.
Its your decision afterall


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

Unless u have a full hd monitor and wanna game at max res, i dont see why you wanna upgrade in the first place. Better make do with this more than decent config of yours now and upgrade after GT300/HD5xxx gfx cards are out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanx for the reply guys, my mom promised me that shez gonna give me 15k next year, so i ll get the x360 controller for now, and upgrade thae graphic card next year. does gtx 260 fit in my cab??(NZXT alpha).


----------

